# (solved) - Zwei Systeme mischen

## realroot

Auf der hda7 ist ein xfce4 installiert (von Rechner Nr.1) und funktioniert wunderbar.

Auf der hda11 ist ein -uavDN world 11032008 installiert (Rechner Nr.2). Ebenso X. Kein Fenstermanager.

Wenn ich dann versuche etwas zu emergen geschieht folgendes:

auf hda7 muss ich  emerge abbrechen, da es das halbe System entfernen moechte ( siehe Anhang 1. )

auf hda11 bricht emerge ab ( siehe anhang 2. )

Wie kann ich beide Systeme auf hda5 zusammenlegen ?

---------------------------

Anhang 1.:

das hier soll entfernt werden:

sys-devel/autoconf

sys-apps/findutils

sys-lib/ncurses

sys-apps/diffutils

sys-apps/portage

sys-apps/file

perl-core/PodParser

sys-apps/kbd

sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/module-init-tools

sys-libs/glibc

sys-libs/gdbm

sys-apps/sed

app-misc/ca-certificates

sys-devel/libtool

 sys-apps/texinfo

 app-arch/cpio

 sys-devel/make

 app-arch/gzip

 sys-devel/binutils-config

 app-misc/pax-utils

 sys-apps/sandbox

 app-editors/nano

 sys-libs/com_err

 dev-python/pycrypto

 app-admin/perl-cleaner

 net-misc/iputils

 sys-apps/man

 sys-devel/gnuconfig

 dev-libs/gmp

 sys-process/psmisc

 sys-devel/bison

 net-misc/rsync

 sys-devel/m4

 dev-lang/perl

 sys-apps/man-pages

 sys-kernel/linux-headers

 sys-process/procps

 sys-devel/gcc

 sys-apps/busybox

 perl-core/Test-Harness

 sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

 sys-devel/automake-wrapper

 dev-libs/expat

 sys-apps/less

 sys-devel/flex

 dev-libs/popt

 sys-libs/readline

 sys-devel/gettext

    dev-libs/mpfr

 sys-apps/coreutils

 sys-libs/zlib

 dev-libs/openssl

 sys-fs/udev

 sys-apps/gawk

 app-arch/tar

 sys-libs/pam

 sys-apps/util-linux

 sys-devel/binutils

 app-arch/bzip2

 sys-apps/shadow

 sys-apps/groff

 sys-apps/sysvinit

 sys-devel/gcc-config

 dev-lang/python

 sys-apps/net-tools

 sys-libs/ss

 sys-apps/debianutils

 sys-fs/e2fsprogs

 sys-apps/hdparm

 sys-libs/timezone-data

 sys-apps/grep

 sys-libs/cracklib

 net-misc/openssh

 sys-devel/libtool

siehe auch:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-664154-highlight-bin+bash+weg.html

emerge --sync

emerge portage 

bringt folgenden Fehler:

portage kann nicht bash emergen

Ein emerge bash ergibt: 

bash kann nicht portage emergen.

----------

## buggybunny

Und du glaubst wirklich, das irgendjemand dein Posting versteht?

----------

## musv

 *realroot wrote:*   

> hda7= Emerge Abbruch ( siehe Anhang 1. )
> 
> hda11= emerge abbruch ( siehe anhang 2. )
> 
> Wie kann ich beide Systeme auf hda5 zusammenlegen ?

 

```
mv /mnt/hda7/* /mnt/hda5/

mv /mnt/hda11/* /mnt/hda5/
```

Damit hast du alle Systeme auf hda5 zusammengelegt. Der Sinn der Aktion ist dann allerdings genauso fern wie die Verständlichkeit Deines Postings. 

PS: Natürlich mußt du noch die Mountpunkte anpassen.

----------

## realroot

Bump.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich verweise jetzt mal auf die Forenregeln insbesondere auf Punkt 9 und 16.

So jedenfalls gibt es höchstens ne Verwarnung, aber sicher kaum brauchbare Antworten!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *realroot wrote:*   

> Bump.

 

Kann es sein, dass du heute einen "sehr guten" Tag hast?

Du scheinst jedenfalls sehr sinnfreie/unverständliche Posts zu verfassen.

(Sowohl hier, als auch der Post mit der neuen Tastatur)

Schlaf am Besten mal eine Nacht drüber, überarbeite dann die Posts (lieber ein Satz zuviel, als zwei zuwenig)

Und laut Forenregeln sollst du erst nach 24 Stunden bumpen...

Tobi

----------

## realroot

Danke, musv ...und solved

<Bump>

So war das eigentlich gar nicht so gemeint.

Nach dem freundlichen Hinweis auf Forumregeln 16 wurde mir schlagartig klar:

Dieses kleine Wort hat eine ganz besondere Bedeutung

welches ich *hoffentlich* nie wieder benutzen werde/brauche

<buggybunny>

das geht mir auch oft so, wenn ich was in der WIKI oder im Forum lese.

Ich tipp das dann so ein, wie's da steht und dann gehts.

<Tastatur>

Ja, sie war sehr teuer. Und ja, es war ein Geschenk.

Ich hätte das gleich im gentoo-hardware-forum posten sollen.

!

Dann bräuchte ich mich nicht als Vollrausch-Trottel bezeichnen lassen.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...bin ich davon überzeugt das er gerade im Vollrausch postet...

 

DU bist jetzt auf meiner ganz besonderen Freundesliste.

Mal sehen wie du angefangen hast.

Trotztdem danke fuer den Hinweis auf Forenregel 16.

----------

